# PSA: Avoid Red One Music



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Red One Music had a great deal on Whirlwind cables last spring (like 70% off!). I loaded up and was stoked even though I had still managed to spend nearly $300. Then the delays started, emails, phone calls, until about 3 weeks after my order they finally told me they couldn’t get the product due to covid. ARGH, I was mad but I let it go because the world was crazy last spring.

Cut to the recent Black Friday and they have 15% off an electronic drum kit I have been looking at. I really don’t want to buy it from them given what happened in the spring, but they are the only store in Canada with this particular kit in stock. I contact them before ordering and tell them that I am hesitant to place an order given my last order. I ask them to confirm that the kit is in stock and that they can ensure if arrives before xmas (it’s a gift for my two sons). They tell me that my last unfilled order was a very rare occurrence, confirm that the kit is indeed in stock, and assure me it will arrive well before xmas (they are only 1.5 hours away). Great! I buy it and smile thinking of my kids’ smiling faces on xmas morning. Then, two days ago I get the dreaded phone call: the kit is not in stock and they won’t have any until late January or early February! The guy on the phone is using his fake buddy salesman voice, “you got such a great deal man, awesome, congratulations!”, but I just lose it! He offers excuses, asks me if anyone told me it was in stock (I then emailed him a copy of our website chat), and bla bla bla. To make it worse, I just checked thier website and the same kit is still listed as in-stock and shipping in 5 days! 

They did refund my money but they also left me scrambling to find my sons’ gift a week closer to xmas! NEVER AGAIN WILL I GIVE THESE GUYS A DIME. AVOID.

*On a much more positive note, a big "THANK YOU" to Murat at Drummer's Hangout in Aurora. Incredible service, lightening fast shipping, and a heck of a nice guy to boot! Murat owns the store and not only saved our Christmas he gave me a good deal to boot (honoured his Black Friday deal even though it had ended over a week ago).*

TG


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Ive never heard of them, so hopefully you arent inadvertently giving them free advertising, albeit of the negative form lol

but ya, I hate when companies sites arent up to date with correct inventory availability. that happened to me a while back when shopping for a wood fired pizza oven. i think its been a bigger problem this year with the covid effect on some items.


----------

